# Apache Startfehler



## Kernchen (25. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
ich bastle gerade an meiner neuen Homepage und habe urplötzlich ein Server-Problem, was bis gestern noch nicht auftrat. Leider startet mein Apache-Server nicht mehr. Es gibt folgende Meldung:

Syntax error on line of 134 c:/programme/apache_group/apache2/conf/httpd.conf
Cannot load c:/programme/apache_group/apache2/modules/mod_acces.so into server:
Das angegebene modul wurde nicht gefunden.
Note the error ....usw


vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. September 2004)

Naja, entweder hast an der httpd.conf gedreht oder ein Modul gelöscht. Schau mal ob das entsprechende File da ist, oder nicht. Ansonsten kannst es aus der httpd.conf rausnehmen oder du installierst das File nach.


----------



## Kernchen (25. September 2004)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, entweder hast an der httpd.conf gedreht oder ein Modul gelöscht.



Hallo Norbert. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich da seit langem nichts verändert. Frage soll ich sie ma lrüberschicken?
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. September 2004)

Eine Datei öffnen, nach der Zeichenfolge suchen bzw. überprüfen, ob die Datei existiert, wirst du doch noch gerade selbst hinbekommen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. September 2004)

Ich mag mich zwar irren, aber ich glaube das Module heisst mod_acces*s* und nicht mod_acces .....da hat wohl jemand ein *s* stibitzt, falls das wirklich so in der httpd.conf steht.


----------

